# How to Become an AHA Instructor...



## RanchoEMT (Mar 17, 2011)

I known there's got to be lots of aha instructor posts on this site, but i'm having trouble finding any... Or any that are up to date...
Any insight about becoming an AHA instructor, experiences, etc. Would be greatly appreciated.. 
Thanks Preemptively!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2011)

RanchoEMT said:


> I known there's got to be lots of aha instructor posts on this site, but i'm having trouble finding any... Or any that are up to date...
> Any insight about becoming an AHA instructor, experiences, etc. Would be greatly appreciated..
> Thanks Preemptively!



i looked into it. if you dont have a company that will pay for it then its around $300 i believe


----------



## RanchoEMT (Mar 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> i looked into it. if you dont have a company that will pay for it then its around $300 i believe



Well, thats fine... Do you know where i need to drop that $300 off?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2011)

RanchoEMT said:


> Well, thats fine... Do you know where i need to drop that $300 off?



http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3027092

this website gives you all the info


----------



## RanchoEMT (Mar 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3027092
> 
> this website gives you all the info



ehh.. I've been here but my computer won't load the CIC Location Page. I was wondering if anybody went through the process and could drop some insight as to how it is getting the Cert., paying, finding a location to teach and teaching...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been, but it was a case of my service telling me, you are going to become an AHA CPR instructor, sign here.  (I'm an FTO, so...you know how that goes.)

It was nice, they paid for everything and my SEI set it all up. ^_^ I am sorry I am not much help there. 

The best thing I can recommend is to actually call AHA and speak to a REAL person to get you questions answered. As far as the actual class, the instructor class was easy, the tough part for me was teaching my first class with my instructor instructor watching everything. :wacko:


----------



## emtpche (Mar 17, 2011)

First you have to find a place that is hiring instructors.  I don't know if there are many places out there that will train you to be an instructor without hiring you.  There used to be a some however I think they are drying up.  The link firefite has up can help with find companies that teach instructor courses.  It will cost you up front a few dollars.  You make it up after teaching a few classes. Good luck


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2011)

emtpche said:


> First you have to find a place that is hiring instructors.  I don't know if there are many places out there that will train you to be an instructor without hiring you.



I disagree with this. I know a few people who are entrepreneurs who took the class on their own, for their own benefit.


Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I disagree with this. I know a few people who are entrepreneurs who took the class on their own, for their own benefit.
> 
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



Agreed. I'm taking mine for my own good next month. The hardest part was finding a place that teaches it. It is a 2 day class then you have to student teach. Which they help you set up. Now if you aren't doing it through a company and you want to just teach CPR you will need your own supplies, annies, and stuff like that. But you don't need any of that for the class. 

Also you have to teach so many classes per certification period. In order to renew. Call AHA and ask them where the nearest institute that teaches the instructor course is. You will pay the place that teaches it not AHA. 

Its nice to have if you really want to teach it. And you can make some decent money on the side.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 17, 2011)

My company put it on for the employees for free (as they do for all classes ). It was pretty good. Didn't learn a lot on the CPR side, but I learned a lot about being a teacher.


----------



## WTEngel (Mar 17, 2011)

Step 1: Find an AHA instructor course. Through your employer, on your own, whatever...

Step 2: Take instructor course. Pass course. Paperwork is filed saying you need to complete your observation teach.

Step 3: Find an AHA Training Center that will allow you to do your observation teach (usually this can be done at the same Training Center you took your instructor course at.)

Step 4: Training Center contacts AHA to tell them you have completed your observation teach. You are now an instructor.

Now, just because you are an instructor does not mean you can go forth and teach. In order to teach you must be affiliated with an authorized AHA training center. That is who all of the course records and certificates go through.

After you have been an AHA instructor in good standing for 1 year (it may be 2, but I'm pretty sure it is only 1) you can apply to become your own Training Center. Then you are able to teach under your own name.

The bottom line is you really end up having to teach for someone else's company for at least a year before you can go and create your own Training Center. Sometimes this is as simple as the company putting you on their AHA agreement, and then charging a small fee per student to allow you the privilege, or as stringent as you can only teach when they want, where they want, and who they want. 

This is poor timing to become an instructor. In fact I believe AHA is not allowing any instructor classes at the moment, unless you have specific national approval. It all has to do with the roll out of the new standards and material. Once the new material is out and available and all current instructors have oriented, then AHA will lift the restrictions and allow instructor courses to resume as normal. I have heard this will be around the end of March to mid April.

This is my understanding of the process. I could be corrected on a few points, but I believe the info I am writing to be largely correct.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> After you have been an AHA instructor in good standing for 1 year (it may be 2, but I'm pretty sure it is only 1) you can apply to become your own Training Center. Then you are able to teach under your own name.
> 
> 
> Once the new material is out and available and all current instructors have oriented, then AHA will lift the restrictions and allow instructor courses to resume as normal. *I have heard this will be around the end of March to mid April.
> *


 
The bold is true. They are adjusting everything to the hands only cpr. The first part I've never heard about, but could be true?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 17, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> After you have been an AHA instructor in good standing for 1 year (it may be 2, but I'm pretty sure it is only 1) you can apply to become your own Training Center. Then you are able to teach under your own name.




If I might just comment?

I have found it better to teach for an established TC than to start your own. 

Much less initial investment. No time wasted trying to find clients. Backup instructors if you need to cancel. Others to help with the paperwork. A host of professional contacts and networking. 

I have also learned quite a bit from the other instructors I have worked with over the years which means I not only got paid, but I got something more valuable as well.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

RanchoEMT said:


> I known there's got to be lots of aha instructor posts on this site, but i'm having trouble finding any... Or any that are up to date...
> Any insight about becoming an AHA instructor, experiences, etc. Would be greatly appreciated..
> Thanks Preemptively!



Take an AHA Instructor Course with an AHA Designated Facility. I took my BLS Instructor course through a local hospital.


----------



## palmer1121 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am currently taking the AHA core instructor course online and do my observation teach next thursday so evidently they have opened it up for new instructors


----------

